# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: نوشتن برنامه تشخیص رنگ به وسیله سنسور نوری؟

## rozita23

با سلام و خسته نباشید :  من برای پروژه رباتیکم از سنسورهای نوری و لمسی استفاده می کنم . در مورد این سنسورها تونستم اطلاعاتی از طریق اینترنت بدست بیارم ولی متاسفانه در زمینه برنامه این سنسورها کمی مشکل دارم در واقعه نمی دانم باید از کجا شروع بکنم . و سوال من این است که چه طور می توانم برای این  سنسورها یک برنامه بنویسم ؟( راستی به کمک سنسور نوری ما می خواهیم تشخیص رنگ دهیم مثل: مشکی ، خاکستری، و یا قرمز.)

----------


## امیـرحسین

طبیعتا سنسور برای هر رنگ یه مشخصه منحصر به فرد در نظر میگیره  مثلا 123 برای قرمز. اینجوری کافیه توی برنامه 123 رو قرمز معرفی کنید و پردازشهای متناسب رو انجام بدید.
مسئله اصلی نحوه تشخیص رنگ توسط سنسور و تبدیل اون به 0 و 1 هست....

----------


## omid_safari

سلام
من نميدونم اطلاعاتت در زمينه الكترونيك و كامپيوتر چقدره - پس يه روش راحت و ارزون رو  خلاصه ميكنم
سه عدد فتوسل بخر (مقاومت نوري)
سه قطعه طلق قرمز-سبز-آبي - و  روي هركدوم يكي بگذار
اين مقاوت نوري رو با يك مدار خيلي خيلي ساده به مدار تغيير ولتاژ تبديل كن و به ورودي يه مبدل آنالوگ به ديجيتال وصل كن.
خروجي ديجيتال رو پردازش كن.

----------


## tdkhakpur

> سلام
> من نميدونم اطلاعاتت در زمينه الكترونيك و كامپيوتر چقدره - پس يه روش راحت و ارزون رو خلاصه ميكنم
> سه عدد فتوسل بخر (مقاومت نوري)
> سه قطعه طلق قرمز-سبز-آبي - و روي هركدوم يكي بگذار
> اين مقاوت نوري رو با يك مدار خيلي خيلي ساده به مدار تغيير ولتاژ تبديل كن و به ورودي يه مبدل آنالوگ به ديجيتال وصل كن.
> خروجي ديجيتال رو پردازش كن.


 سلام
ببینید به همین راحتی نیست برای تجزیه و تحلیل نور به سنسورهای خیلی حساس احتیاج هست نه یک فتوسل ساده. به هر حال از نظر الگوریتم کار همین هست که شما ذکرش را کردید ولی در پیاده سازی عملیاتی کارهای بزرگی داخل این الگوریتم ساده وجود دارد.
موفق باشید.

----------


## omid_safari

> سلام
> ببینید به همین راحتی نیست برای تجزیه و تحلیل نور به سنسورهای خیلی حساس احتیاج هست نه یک فتوسل ساده. به هر حال از نظر الگوریتم کار همین هست که شما ذکرش را کردید ولی در پیاده سازی عملیاتی کارهای بزرگی داخل این الگوریتم ساده وجود دارد.
> موفق باشید.


 :لبخند: 
هر قسمت كه فكر ميكنيد كار بزرگي نياز داره عنوان كنيد !

----------


## farzadsw

> سلام
> ببینید به همین راحتی نیست برای تجزیه و تحلیل نور به سنسورهای خیلی حساس احتیاج هست نه یک فتوسل ساده. به هر حال از نظر الگوریتم کار همین هست که شما ذکرش را کردید ولی در پیاده سازی عملیاتی کارهای بزرگی داخل این الگوریتم ساده وجود دارد.
> موفق باشید.


تا اونجایی که من میدونم اگه سنسور درست کار کنه ( چه ic و چه فوتوسل)  دیگه کار زیادی لازم نیست انجام بدیم ، شاید منظور شما پردازش تصویر رنگی هست؟

راستی آقا امید ، جدی این روش جواب میده ؟ من تا حالا امتحان نکردم . 
دقتش چقدره ؟ مثلا قرمز سیر و روشن رو تشخیص میده یا در حد تشخیص قرمز و نارنجی؟

----------


## omid_safari

> راستی آقا امید ، جدی این روش جواب میده ؟ من تا حالا امتحان نکردم . 
> دقتش چقدره ؟ مثلا قرمز سیر و روشن رو تشخیص میده یا در حد تشخیص قرمز و نارنجی؟


دقتش بستگي به مبدل آنالوگ به ديجيتالت داره. براي اينكه مقاومت رو به ولتا‍ژ تبديل نكني و مبدل آنالوگ به ديجيتال هم نخواي فقط كافيه سنسورها رو به پايه هاي ورودي جوي استيك كامپيوتر وصل كني! چون ورودي جوي استيك مقاومت هست! :تشویق:

----------


## farzadsw

مسلما دقت این روش به دقت adc داره ولی منظورم این بود که با ic های مخصوص این کار چقدر فرق داره ، حالا امتحان میکنم چند روز دیگه جوابشو میگذارم.
مگه کامپیوتر ورودی جوی استیک(gamepad) داره ؟!  الانم که همه جوی استیک ها usb هستن . بعد اگه وصلم کنیم چطوری اطلاعات رو بخونیم!؟؟!

----------


## omid_safari

دوست عزيز اينجا كه نميشه به اين سئوالهاي كلي جواب داد. ولي مستندات جوي استيك تو نت زياده. راحت ميتوني پيدا كني.

----------


## farzadsw

> دوست عزيز اينجا كه نميشه به اين سئوالهاي كلي جواب داد. ولي مستندات جوي استيك تو نت زياده. راحت ميتوني پيدا كني.


من که نگفتم نقشه مدار با توضیحات کاملش رو بگو . 
منظور من این بود که،  کامپیوتر که پورت جداگانه برای joystick نداره و درضمن همه جوی استیکهای مخصوص کامپیوتر usb هستن . سنسور رو هم که به جوی استیک نمیشه و نباید وصل کرد(!) ، به کامپیوترم (همونطور که گفتم) نمیشه وصل کرد (اگرم از طریق پورت سریال یا موازی وصل بشه ، کامپیوتر که adc نداره !). پس منظور شما چی بود ؟! :متفکر:

----------


## omid_safari

> من که نگفتم نقشه مدار با توضیحات کاملش رو بگو . 
> منظور من این بود که،  کامپیوتر که پورت جداگانه برای joystick نداره و درضمن همه جوی استیکهای مخصوص کامپیوتر usb هستن . سنسور رو هم که به جوی استیک نمیشه و نباید وصل کرد(!) ، به کامپیوترم (همونطور که گفتم) نمیشه وصل کرد (اگرم از طریق پورت سریال یا موازی وصل بشه ، کامپیوتر که adc نداره !). پس منظور شما چی بود ؟!


مطوئن باش كه كامپيوتر ورودي adc داره كه حتي باهاش اسيلوسكوپ ساده هم درست كردند فقط بايد بگردي پيداش كني.
اگه نتونستي بهت ميگم. جستجو كن! همون پشت كيس هم هست.  :چشمک:

----------


## farzadsw

ببخشید دوست عزیز که من اینو میگم ، ولی فکر کنم یه سوء تفاهم پیش اومده ، که میخوام برطرفش کنم(قصد جسارت ندارم)
رشته من برق-کنترلر هست ، به همین دلیل اطلاعات نسبتا خوبی در این زمینه ها دارم ، اون adc که شما میگید با هاش اسکپ ساختن ، چیزی نیست جز کارت صدا که خودم 6 ماهه ازش استفاده میکنم . درضمن من 4 دفعه فقط کیس خودم رو اسمبل کردم و میدونم که پشتش چی هست و چی نیست .
اگه شما یکم جستجو میکردید (هر چند اینقدر واضحه که نیازی به جستجو هم نداره !)میدید که اغلب وسایل جانبی کامپیوتر از جمله gamepad دیجیتال هستن و نیازی به adc ندارن .
در واقع من در دو پست قبلی داشتم به طور غیر مستقیم میگفتم که شما اشتباه میکنید ولی شما چیز دیگه ای برداشت کردید.

----------


## omid_safari

درسته منم منظورم ورودي صدا بود.
خوبه كه هم رشته هستيم.البته من الكترونيك بودم.

----------

